# 1967 Sears Spyder Super Drive44



## OLDTIMER (Jul 8, 2013)

I picked up a really nice '67 Sears Spyder SuperDrive44 20" single speed which is built off the Huffy Rail frame.  I'd like to learn a little bit about the bike and hopefully some pictures. It appears that the Sears version bears lesser accessories and options as its' Huffy brother I suspect some level of restoration has been done. 
I'd like to know if anything has been omitted (i.e. decals, etc.) and any help, information and/or pictures would help.
Thanks...


----------



## partsguy (Jul 9, 2013)

So let me get this straight...you want US to find and post pictures of YOUR bike to examine it?


----------



## OLDTIMER (Jul 9, 2013)

*1968 Sears Spyder Super Drive44 (REVISED)*

CORRECTION: The bicycle is a year model 1968, not a 1967 as originally posted.

First let me apologize if I misdirected anyone's thoughts in my last thread.  My objective is to find someone with a known, original same bike. The bike I purchased has been through some level of restoration. I need pictures of a known, original bike, if possible, so I  can verify correctness and/or missing components. I contacted the seller who states he bought the bike in the same condition.  

At this point, I question the fact that their is no seat post decal (a usual on all bikes) and if so, then what does it look like? The bike is painted purple and has a purple sparkled, ribbed seat with a silver welting running around the bottom of the seat...is this the correct seat?....What type of tires should be on this bike...is the rear a cheater slick...knobby...?....My questions go on. 

I just received the bike last night and it is still packaged. I did inspect for shipping damages and component completeness and my compliments as this seller knows how to protect & ship a bicycle.... but I keep all of my bikes packaged until I work on them and their are a few to address before this one. 

My desire is to find out how close this bike is to correctness. If close, I will finish the bike correctness-wise...if way off and not financially not sound, I will clean and assemble/end of story. I am with understanding that this type of bike has some rarity to it....I don't know...(but don't they all...?.)

It appears that someone shot clear coat over the original paint...an irreparable situation.... and if I am to move forward and correct/complete it, I will paint it.  I get my bikes painted for free and correctly, so repainting is not a concern.

To the purists, I know it will not be original, but I knew of the paint coming into the purchase.... 

And lastly, the only digital camera I have is being used by a family member on vacation....sorry no pictures @ this time.

Hope this clarifies my requests.


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 9, 2013)

*Super 44*

I have one its a original allmost nos 64-65 ill send Picts tonight if that will help


----------



## OLDTIMER (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you very much... The pictures are greatly welcomed...


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is a pic of my Sears Super 44 Drive bike. The seat is supposed to be the purple ribbed seat. The rear tire would be a slick. Not sure on the brand. Mine also didn't have a seat tube decal. I had 2 of these super drive bikes at one time.


http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h374/hstavn/newscore003.jpg


More Pics



http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h374/hstavn/Mobile Uploads/IMG_9779.jpg

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5142/5656629217_e8cc77f9a9_z.jpg

Some seat tube decal showing.

http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h374/hstavn/Mobile Uploads/IMG_6655.jpg


----------

